# How to remove nail polish from lips?



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

DS put nail polish on his bottom lip and the skin in that area, any ideas how to remove it?


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

If it were ME, I'd use nail polish remover and quickly rinse it with water afterward (wet washcloth maybe). I'm not sure there's any other way to get it off unless you just leave it be and it will come off on it's own eventually.

DD just got nail polish on her face right below her nose last week when she scratched with wet nails. We are now holding off on nail polish for awhile.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Soapy water will probably work best. Nail polish tends to wash right off skin if it was on thick enough to start with. Otherwise I'd just let it wear off.

Is he beautiful?


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

make sure you take a picture!


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

awwww a nice hot bath should take care of it.

that's what i do after dd paints my nails.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

Eeewww









Other than natural soap (works so much better than detergent-based soaps even on things like silk-screen block-out fluid which can be very difficult to remove, ime), I'd try an oil like coconut or olive oil.


----------



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions, it pretty much rubbed off by now! Guess it wasn't as big a worry as I thought it was and yes he did look pretty


----------



## Moorebetta (Jan 26, 2011)

My 2-year-old daughter just painted her lips with her cousin's purple nail polish. Coconut oil took it right off, thank goodness. Thanks for the tip - it worked!


----------



## Eleanor fox (Jul 5, 2012)

I used a wet old cloth and it mostly came of (but my little sister did complain it hurt)


----------

